# Steelhead question



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys just a quick one, I've never used the bottom bouncing technique but am looking to give it a shot. I've seen a few different set ups and they all look similar but one of the things I wanted to get your input on was do you have your weight tied so that it cannot slide or do you have it set up sorta like the Carolina rig where the weight can slide down the line until it gets to the swivel? And any other advice on set ups would be appreciated also.
Thanks guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I personally let it slide on my main line


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Use a #10 snap swivel on the main line. Add a small bead onto the line below the snap swivel. Tie a #10 barrel swivel to the main line below the bead. Let the snap swivel slide along the main line above the bead. Tie a small dia. leader of 6-8 lbs. test, 4 to 6 ft. long onto the barrel swivel. Use a slinky weight on the snap swivel. Tie on a spawn sac, single egg, hex fly, or jig with waxworm onto the leader and hang on!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I also use a bead between the duo-loc and swivel on the main line. This setup allows you to be in constant contact with the hook, independent of what your weight is doing. I use home made slinkies for light current and pencil lead for heavier.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! Now for the leader you say 4-6 does it's just seems like a lot of distance between the weight and hook, does the length of the leader depend on the depth?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

bowhunter19 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies! Now for the leader you say 4-6 does it's just seems like a lot of distance between the weight and hook, does the length of the leader depend on the depth?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Not really. When you are set up properly and have learned to produce a good drift, when your flies or bait are running downstream ahead of your weight, leader length is not important because the fish sees the offering before the leader. Many use fluorocarbon. I use Maxima because of its abrasion resistance and I can use standard knots for attaching leader and bait. Steelhead as a rule are not as line shy as you would think. I use a minimum 4 ft leader because I feel that I can control the drift easier with that length. Your mileage may vary. Perfection comes with practice and experience. Let the fish tell you if you are doing it right.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

skipper34 said:


> Not really. When you are set up properly and have learned to produce a good drift, when your flies or bait are running downstream ahead of your weight, leader length is not important because the fish sees the offering before the leader. Many use fluorocarbon. I use Maxima because of its abrasion resistance and I can use standard knots for attaching leader and bait. Steelhead as a rule are not as line shy as you would think. I use a minimum 4 ft leader because I feel that I can control the drift easier with that length. Your mileage may vary. Perfection comes with practice and experience. Let the fish tell you if you are doing it right.


Maxima monofiliment with a maxima flourocarbon leader is the way to go. Easily the best line on the market.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Steelhead aren't line shy? Learn something new every day. Good info


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Steelhead aren't line shy? Learn something new every day. Good info



I have caught many steelhead using 17 lbs. mono line when using hardware such as inline spinners. Heavy line doesn't seem to make any difference with hardware. I along with most bait and fly fishermen use lighter leaders simply to get a better dead drift when fishing flies and bait. Unlike a flashing spinner intruding in the fish's territory, natural food items drift along with the current. They must remain natural looking to the fish in order to induce a strike. If I could get the same kind of natural drift with 17 lbs. line, I would surely use it. I would certainly land far more fish.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

One more question(I hope).. I've been looking a different baits and am trying to figure out when using a corky with some yarn do you peg the corky right against the hook or do you leave a gap between the 2?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I run a gap about 2".


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is the one i run just think of the spoon as the lure or bait or fly in your set up by bait you can run spawn worms minnows etc.. flies like wigglers and nymphs and lures like spoons etc...


any how i run 6 foot to the lure and 4 inches to the weight you could just use a snap swivel and clip the weight in the clasp. and run the leader off the barrel swivel of the snap swivel. instead of tying another piece of mono on the three way swivel much easier that way and less tangles.


----------

